# DISH to add MOJO before 1/1/08?



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

From TVPredictions.com


EchoStar's Dish Network to Add MOJO? 
Wednesday, December 19, 2007, 11:25 AM
EchoStar's Dish Network to Add MOJO?
The channel is listed on EchoStar's web site 
By Swanni

Washington, D.C. (December 19, 2007) -- EchoStar's Dish Network could be close to adding MOJO, the high-def network owned by a cable TV consortium.

At the web site for Dish magazine, the programming guide for Dish Network, MOJO is listed as one of the Dish channels that will offer "holiday programming" this month.

When you click on MOJO HD at the site, three programs are listed, starting with MOJO's annual "Yule Log" broadcast which begins at 7 a.m. ET on Christmas day.

Francie Bauer, an EchoStar spokeswoman, this morning said the magazine listing is a "misprint." However, she refused to comment further when asked if the company was denying that it would add MOJO by January 1.

A MOJO spokeswoman had yet to respond to our inquiry this morning.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Honestly, MOJO is no longer desireable. A couple of years ago when there were only a handful of HD channels, sure INHD had was able to pad a Cable Lineup with additional HD hours. But today??? With all of the mainstream channels that have launched just in the 2nd half of this year, MOJO (like HDNet) is just about done in being relevant. 

I hope Dish doesn not add MOJO and that they also decided to "suspend" TBS-HD until they add HD to their lineup, or when the MLB playoffs return next September.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

USA and SCIFI in HD is what we need.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

DISH sent an update to Scott at the other site ,that this was a mistake and that the channels are now missing out of the website once again. I don't look for anything in hd till after CES , when ever that is?


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ummm.....hello?

The REAL source came from me over at SG.US: HERE

Now everyone is taking my discovery, changeing the words and making news about it.

A thank you goes to Scott Greczkowski (not me, the other Scott) for posting this on the font page of the SG.US web page, AND correctly citing the source!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Scott gets credit (and blame) for a lot of the stuff posted at his site. 

An error in an online magazine that has now been corrected doesn't seem to be worth all the fuss ... but Swanni likes rumors and predictions. Next year's "merger" between D* and E* is being discussed in another thread.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Cyclone said:


> But today??? With all of the mainstream channels that have launched just in the 2nd half of this year, MOJO (like HDNet) is just about done in being relevant.


I think any channel that shows real HD is still very relevent - atleast until all mainstream "HD" channels go HD


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Cyclone said:


> With all of the mainstream channels that have launched just in the 2nd half of this year, MOJO (like HDNet) is just about done in being relevant.
> 
> I hope Dish doesn not add MOJO and that they also decided to "suspend" TBS-HD until they add HD to their lineup, or when the MLB playoffs return next September.


While I agree with you on TBS, the problem is that except for the HDNet channels, there really is no "national" or "mainstream" offering 16:9 HD 24//7 programming. I even stopped to look at a 4:3 movie on the Showtime HD feed today.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I like HDNET I wouldn't want it to go anywhere.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

sdschramm said:


> Ummm.....hello?
> 
> The REAL source came from me over at SG.US: HERE
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't have you guys in an RSS reader. Not as easy to monitor forum posts.


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

If Dish Adds SpeedHD in time for Nascar I'll be happy.


----------

